# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  İşte PKK'ya yardım eden o kurumlar

## bozok

*İşte PKK'ya yardım eden o kurumlar*

*

**Alman vakıfları tartışması, on yıl aradan sonra Erdoğanğın sözleriyle yeniden canlandı.*

3 Ekim 2011* 09:40*
Ama Başbakanğın asıl hedefi vakıf değil belediyelere altyapı desteği sağlayan fonlar...
Milliyet gazetesinden Aslı Aydıntaşbaş kaleme aldı...

Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan, bu hafta Makedonya gezisi dönüşünde, Avrupa başkentlerinde oldukça dikkat çekecek ve Türkiye ile Almanya arasında yepyeni bir tartışma yaratacak bir iddia ortaya attı: 

*Alman vakıfları PKKğya yardım ediyor.*

Aslında iddia yeni değil. ğAlman vakıflarığ konusu, on yıl önce ülkeyi kasıp kavuran ulusalcılık rüzgarında sıkça gündeme gelmiş, hatta dünyaca ünlü Alman vakıfları ğcasuslukğ suçlamasıyla dönemin Devlet Güvenlik Mahkemeleriğnde yargılanmış ve aklanmıştı.

Başbakan, aynı 10 yıl öncesinin ğTürkğün Türkğden başka dostu yokturğ atmosferinde DGM başsavcısı Nuh Mete Yükselğin düşündüğü gibi, Türkiyeğde faaliyet gösteren Konrad Adenauer, Friedrich Ebert, Friedrich Naumann ve Heinrich Böll gibi kuruluşların aslında Türkiyeğyi bölmeye çalıştığı düşüncesinde mi?
*
İMAMLARI DA EğİTİYORLAR
*Doğru, bu vakıflar Türkiyeğde aktif; ancak sadece Diyarbakır ve Güneydoğu değil. ürneğin geçtiğimiz yıllarda Konrad Adenauer Vakfı, Türkiye Gazeteciler Cemiyeti ile birlikte yerel basını geliştirmek amacıyla Diyarbakır Gazeteciler Cemiyetiğyle de bir program düzenledi. Ancak aynı vakıf sayısız diğer faaliyet ve konferans arasında Diyanet İşleri Başkanlığı ile Almanyağya giden imamların eğitimi üzerine de çalışıyor.

Söz konusu vakıfların ilgi alanları da siyasi çizgileri de birbirinden oldukça farklı.

Konrad Adenauer, Angela Markelğin liderliğindeki Hristiyan Demokratğlara, Türkiyeğde sivil toplumun gelişmesi ve insan haklarına önem veren Heinrich Böll ise Yeşillerğe yakın. Sendikalarla yakın çalışan Friedrich Ebert ve Feridrich Naumann vakıfları ise sosyal demokrat ve liberal çizgiyi temsil ediyor.
*
BAşKA YERİ Mİ İşARET ETTİ?
*
Zaten Alman hükümetinin sıkı finansal denetimi altındaki vakıfların cüzi bütçelerle düzenledikleri konferans, eğitim semineri, panel ve benzeri faaliyetlerden arta kalan fonların ğterör finansmanığ olarak PKKğya ğanlamlığ bir fayda sağlaması mümkün değil. Vakıflardan dün görüştüğüm bir yetkili ğTürkiyeğde vakıfların tabi olduğu yasal denetim mekanizması nedeniyle zaten bu tarz bir yasadışı transfer imkansızğ dedi.

Peki Başbakan bambaşka bir yapıyı kast etmiş olabilir mi? Makedonyağda uçakta olan gazeteciler, Erdoğanğa ğHangi vakfı kast ediyorsunuz?ğ diye sorduklarında ğGazetecisiniz, araştırınğ yanıtını almış.

Dün soruşturduğumuzda, Erdoğanğın hedefinde aslında tam olarak vakıf değil Türkiyeğde neredeyse 50 yıldır faaliyet gösteren Alman yatırım ajansı GTZ ve onunla ortak çalışan Alman kalkınma bankası KfW olabileceği cevabını aldık.
*
TüRKİYEğNİN HER YERİNDE
*
Alman hükümeti adına dünyanın çeşitli ülkelerinde teknik altyapı alanında faaliyet gösteren GTZ (Gesellschaft für Technische Zusammenarbeit ya da yeni kısaltmasıyla GIZ), proje finansmanında Avrupa Birliği Yatırım Bankası ve KfW gibi kurumların kamuya yönelik fonlarını kullanıyor.
Alman hükümeti ve KfW, 1980-2006 yılları arasında İstanbul ve Ankara dahil, Türkiyeğnin çeşitli illerinde altyapı, su arıtma ve kanalizasyon projeleri için toplam 780 milyon Euro kredi ve hibe desteği sağladı.

Ama faaliyetleri ne Diyarbakır ne de CHPğli belediyelerle sınırlı. Başbakanğın ğCHP ve BDPğli belediyelere fonğ akıtmakla suçladığı KfW Diyarbakır dışında Kayseri, Tarsus, Malatya, Fethiye, Sivas, Batman, Van ve başka illerde çevre ve altyapı projelerine finans sağlıyor.

KfW finansmanıyla Diyarbakır Belediyesi ile yapılan proje ise, kentin çehresini değiştiren kredi ve hibelerden oluşan 45 milyon Euroğluk kanalizasyon ve katık arıtma tesisi projesi.

Erdoğan, Makedonyağda beraberindeki gazetecilere ğKredi sözleşmesi yapıyor bu vakıf. Bununla da kalmayıp hangi müteahite vereceği konusunda işaret veriyor. Kanalizasyon işi yapıyorğ iddiasında bulunarak bu konuda şikayetini Alman hükümetine bildirdiğini söylemiş.
*
ğFONLAR DENETLENİYORğ
*
Dün görüştüğüm Diyarbakır Belediye başkanı Osman Baydemirğin basın danışmanı İrfan Uçar, Erdoğanğın iddialarına itiraz etti. Uçar, hükümetten destek almakta zorlanan BDPğli belediyelerin altyapı faaliyetleri için yabancı fonlara başvurduğunu doğruladı. Ancak bu fonların kullanımının ğHazine ve DPT denetiminde tabi olduğunuğ hatırlattı.

KfWğnin Internetğe koyduğu raporlarda ortaya çıkan, Diyarbakır belediyesinin kullandığı KfW fonunun, kısmen hibe, kısmen kredi olduğu bilgisi. Uçar, hükümetin 2009 yerel seçimleri öncesinde fonun su arıtma mühendisleri eğitimi için ayrılan 500 bin Euroğluk hibe bölümünü uzun bir süre bloke ettiğini belirterek şöyle devam etti:

ğKredi ve kaynak konusunda bütün projelerde hükümet onayı esas alıyor. Bir çok projemiz var. Ancak dış finansman bulunmasına karşın bir bölümü hükümetin izin vermemesi nedneiyle uygulanamadı.ğ
*
EY HALKIM EMPERYALİZME SAVAş AüTIK!.. 

*ğEmperyalist güçler arzularından hiçbir zaman vazgeçmiyorlar, vazgeçmeyecekler. Ezen ve ezilenler muhakkak olacak. Mesele, bu mücadeleyi verebilmektir.ğ

Yukarıdaki sözler, Deniz Gezmişğe ait değil. Hayır, ğEmperyalizmğ lafını dilinden düşürmeyen Ergenekon sanığı Doğu Perinçekğin de değil. Lenin hiç değil!

Bu sözler, Makedonya gezisinde konuşan Başbakan Erdoğanğa ait. Bilmem farkında mısınız? 

Başbakanğın söylemi son birkaç aydır Batığya oldukça tepkili. Artık Türkiyeğyi ğBatığ denilen yerden ayrı tanımlıyor ve adeta Batığya karşı ğEzilen üçüncü dünyanın lideriğ olarak konuşlandırıyor.
*
SüYLEM DEğİşTİ
*
Gerçi hükümet aslında NATOğnun füze kalkanına ğevetğ diyerek Türkiyeğyi kurumsal anlamda Batığya bağladı. Suriye ve Libyağya yönelik operasyonda da Batılı müttefikleriyle uyum içinde.
Ama söylem düzeyinde 9 yıldır olmadığı kadar ğBatı karşıtı.ğ ürnek mi istersiniz? En son Erdoğanğın Ulusa Sesleniş konuşmasından:

ğBir coğrafyada eğer petrol rezervleri varsa ve herhangi bir nedenle Batılı ülkelerin o rezervlerdeki menfaatleri tehlikeye giriyorsa, o zaman yine başta BM olmak üzere bütün uluslararası kurum ve kuruluşlar adeta seferber ediliyor. Artık bu ikiyüzlü zihniyetten dünyanın kurtulması lazım. (...) 
İsrailğin yıllardan beri sürdürdüğü hukuksuz ve başına buyruk politikaların temelinde de yine özellikle Batı dünyasından aldığı sınırsız desteğin büyük payı var. (...) İsrail neye güveniyor? Bugüne kadar yaptığı yanlışları görmezden gelen Batılı ülkelere güveniyor. Artık deniz bitmiştir; dünya eski dünya değil, bunu herkesin görmesi lazım. Hukuksuzlukların, zorbalıkların, güç simsarlıklarının, sömürü ve talanların devri sona ermiştir.ğ

*Neden o klübe girelim?*

Demek ki Ankarağnın dünya algısında, Batı artık emperyalist, çıkarcı ve iki yüzlü bir güç ve biz Allahğtan onun bir parçası değiliz. O zaman:

1) Batı kötüyse neden hala ABğye üye olmaya çalışıyoruz?
2) Neden birkaç yıl önce ğEksen kayması yaşanıyorğ ve ğTürkiye Batığdan kopuyorğ dediğimizde bu kadar kızdınız?
*
DEMİRBAş: YURTDIşIYLA ORTAK PROJE DOğAL
*
Dün İstanbulğda bulunan ve akşam Nazlı Ilıcakğın evinde gazetecilerle buluşmaya hazırlanan Diyarbakır Belediye Başkanı Osman Baydemir, Erdoğanğın ortaya attığı iddiayla ilgili sessizliğini korudu. Ancak Diyarbakır Sur Belediye Başkanı Abdullah Demirbaş, telefonla ulaştığımda şunları söyledi:

ğSayın Başbakan hükümetin başı. Ortada bir iddia varsa, İçişleri müfettişlerini görevlendirir, iddiayı açığa çıkartır. Zaten müfettişler şu an burada. Ama belediyeleri bu şekilde hedef göstermesini doğru bulmuyorum. Belediyelerin çeşitli yurtdışı vakıflar, dernekler ya da kalkınma ajanslarıyla ortak proje yapması kadar doğal bir şey yok. AB kriterleri de buna izin veriyor. Bakın biz de BASK bölgesinden bir kuruluşla kitap yapıyoruz. Globalleşen dünyada ortak proje geliştirilmesi çok doğalğ dedi.

Halihazırda Sur Belediyesinin AB fonlarıyla desteklenen Gazi Caddesi projesi ve Yeni Kapı Kültürler Sokağı projesi bulunduğunu anlatan Demirbaş, ğMaalesef Türkiye kaynaklarıyla proje almakta zorlanıyoruz. Daha önce Bayındırlık ve üevre Bakanlığığna gönderdiğimiz projelerin hiçbiri destek bulamadı. Belki destek bulan vardır ama biz değil. üevre Bakanlığı sadece 10 bin TLğlik fidan katkısında bulundu. Orman bakanlığından da bir o kadar ağaç katkısı geldiğ dedi.


*MYNET*

----------

